# Where to buy?



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Where would be the best spot to buy qulity trains that are affordible?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

eBay, train shows, or your local hobby shop. Just depends on whether you want new or "gently used".

Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If I was to define a quality engine in HO, it would be shaft or worm gear driven. Gear driven motors over time get loose and breaks occur on the little axles that hold the gears. So if you examine the engine or know the brand you will get your quality.


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok I was looking more in the new stuff.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

The places I mentioned. But, "cheap" and "quality" are relative terms and usually don't go hand in hand.

Bob


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I guess I will just go with quality.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Even at that, going with quality, there are MANY lightly used engines on the market. As an example, I recently found (3)Proto 2000 Monon BL2 locomotives on eBay. I paid less than $30 each, including shipping. Don't pass up an opportunity just to own new. Many have been "shelf queens" or in boxes and rarely, if ever, ran on a layout.

And if you really want quality, look into brass engines. I have a few and they are almost bulletproof.

IMO, quality cars would include Athearn, Atlas, Bowser, ConCor, P2K, Kato, as I have mentioned, among others.

Bob


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Cars are a dime a dozen used. I have found the Bachmann Silver Series to offer decent rolling stock for the price. They include metal wheels and Bachmans EZ-Couplers (comparable with K-Ds). There detail is good also. Local hobby shops around this area sell them for between $10 and $13 a car. The cheaper ones only save $2-$3 each and are not worth it. That said the Athern ones are better yet detail wise. 

I would stay away from Life Like (not including Proto 2000), entry level Bachman and definitely Model Power. I have had issues with every Model Power car I have had. Same goes fr Model Power locomotives. I use code 100 track and the wheels still hit the ties on one of the steemers.


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks good to know


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea. Hey do you know were i could send in some of my old trains to get them fixed have 3 of them they are 3o years old most of the are just taking apart but they are also missing a few peaces.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Pics? It may not be worth the time. I do have some contacts for you. But, you may want to decide if it is worth it.

Bob


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

OK I only have the 2 now the 3rd one started one fire and I hade to be the one to throw it out side I was just getting it to work to.

And pics will be here tomorro sorry for the wait cant rush the camra repaire shop.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Missed this post. What kind of engines. Most that repair locos don't work cheap. And the engines may not be worth the trouble, let alone the cost. If I knew what kind of engines and the manufacturers, I may be able to direct you to some one.

Bob


----------

